# No Turkeys in GEORGIA



## DRBugman85 (Mar 20, 2021)

Well day 1st day of Turkey season in GEORGIA and as of 3:00 pm 900 Gobblers checked in,But there's no Turkeys in Georgia.
Hmmm seems to be a good start for no Turkeys in Georgia.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> Well day 1st day of Turkey season in GEORGIA and as of 3:00 pm 900 Gobblers checked in,But there's no Turkeys in Georgia.
> Hmmm seems to be a good start for no Turkeys in Georgia.


No way Jose


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 20, 2021)

It’s probably just the anti-turkey Doc crowd posting up false numbers to deny that there is in fact a crisis in need of immediate government intervention.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 20, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> It’s probably just the anti-turkey Doc crowd posting up false numbers to deny that there is in fact a crisis in need of immediate government intervention.


Government intervention is the PROBLEM ?


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 20, 2021)

As of 8:15 pm Game check 1,141 turkeys harvested in GEORGIA, But there no Turkeys in Georgia


----------



## stonecreek (Mar 20, 2021)

Add me to that list. First 410 kill. Afternoon hunt. Decent bird.


----------



## across the river (Mar 20, 2021)

I called in one of them for my buddy, so I know at least one of them is legit.


----------



## rlittlejohn (Mar 20, 2021)

Got up to go any all my calls were gone. Had to go shopping for new stuff. I don’t know where they went? Did I hide them in the house or were they taken from the garage. Ticked me off. Usually just grab bag and go. Not this year.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 21, 2021)

Well day #2 and 1832 turkey harvested,and the weather was BAD and windy,But there's no Turkeys left in GEORGIA ...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 21, 2021)

Numbers keep trending like this every week and there sure won’t be any turkeys left.


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 21, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> Well day 1st day of Turkey season in GEORGIA and as of 3:00 pm 900 Gobblers checked in,But there's no Turkeys in Georgia.
> Hmmm seems to be a good start for no Turkeys in Georgia.


I don't know what the turkey population is. All I know is I don't see as many as I used to. For what that's worth, which ain't much.


----------



## High road (Mar 21, 2021)

As of 9pm today the county I hunt has 8 total reported the sad thing is 4 of those were killed all in the same place 100 acre area 2 by my son and 2 by another gentleman that hunts with us. The county is roughly 240 square miles. This goes to show how some places have them and some do not.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 21, 2021)

Where can you see the numbers?
Thanks


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 21, 2021)

NUTT said:


> Where can you see the numbers?
> Thanks


https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/6b454d3ca57044848222998c06412b9b


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 22, 2021)

As of 4:27 am 3/22/2021, There has been 1904 turkeys harvested in GEORGIA


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 22, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/6b454d3ca57044848222998c06412b9b


Georgia game check tool box,


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 22, 2021)

NUTT said:


> Where can you see the numbers?
> Thanks


Georgia game check tool box


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> I don't know what the turkey population is. All I know is I don't see as many as I used to. For what that's worth, which ain't much.


Where do u hunt ?


----------



## CroMagnum (Mar 22, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> Government intervention is the PROBLEM ?


I think the turkeys should protect their legal rights and form a union ??


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 22, 2021)

Jasper , Jones and Putnam counties use to be awesome places to turkey hunt, tons of large hunting clubs, plantations and national forest , all 3 counties had a total of 49 killed opening weekend,  seems very low to me. I only herd 1 shot all weekend in Jasper, didnt even hear a gobble  and saw 0 birds.


----------



## Kev (Mar 22, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> I don't know what the turkey population is. All I know is I don't see as many as I used to. For what that's worth, which ain't much.


I don’t see turkeys like I use to either. We still have turkeys where I hunt, but I’d say about half of what was there in the late 90s through early 2000s.


----------



## ScottA (Mar 22, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> Jasper , Jones and Putnam counties use to be awesome places to turkey hunt, tons of large hunting clubs, plantations and national forest , all 3 counties had a total of 49 killed opening weekend,  seems very low to me. I only herd 1 shot all weekend in Jasper, didnt even hear a gobble  and saw 0 birds.



I agree that the population in Jasper has declined significantly and is spotty. We have a 1900 acre lease in Jasper County that borders Clybel WMA. I went about 20 consecutive years of taking either 1-2 gobblers. Haven't shot a bird the last 6 years. Last year I only heard about 3-4 birds gobbling and I spend a considerable amount of time hunting, including a week of vacation in early April. We have about 5-6 members who turkey hunt and over that same 6 year period we have only taken about 4 birds total; never more that 1 in a year.
This weekend I did not hear a gobble or see a bird. 
I have a friend that hunts 200 acres about 8 miles away as the crow flies and he hears gobbling almost every time he hunts and has killed at least 1 gobbler 5 out of that last 6 years.
You can also look at the Clybel WMA harvest records for the past 6 years. They went several years in a row with only about 3 birds taken on the 6000 acre WMA (all quota hunts). The harvest rebounded a little bit the last 2 years.


----------



## stonecreek (Mar 22, 2021)

Just looked at the numbers for Sumter. 17 birds killed opening weekend. Probably about right. The wind was major issue here and I think some sat it out.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2021)

A windy opening weekend leading into a rainy second week is always the turkeys best friend. Can you imagine the slaughter if it opened in April? Somebody hurry up and go fishing.


----------



## twoheartedale (Mar 22, 2021)

XIronheadX said:


> A windy opening weekend leading into a rainy second week is always the turkeys best friend. Can you imagine the slaughter if it opened in April? Somebody hurry up and go fishing.



Rained all day in SEGA and it looks like another rainy weekend this coming weekend.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 22, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Where do u hunt ?


All across Georgia,3 lease's and lots of private land.


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 22, 2021)

DRBugman85,

 No one has said there are no turkeys in Ga. 

 This conversation is just like the deer numbers conversation. You don't know how to hunt. Or you need to hunt harder etc. etc.

And here we are. There are ZERO doe days on Chattahoochee national forest. ZERO!!!! Just think about that for a minute.

I cant answer for most of the state. But in the 2 counties I hunt the most in. The population is down 70 -80 percent from late 90s - 2000.

Give us the counties you hunt in.


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 22, 2021)

I`ve not seen anyone say, " There`s no turkeys in Georgia ". What I have seen are people saying that there`s not as many as there used to be and that they are declining in numbers. I think it`s acknowledged that there are certainly areas and pockets of relatively higher numbers of birds, particularly on private, well managed properties and leases. I have had the privilege of hunting on just such land the last few years. We`ve always had birds. In no way, shape or fashion would I be so short sighted or naïve as to extrapolate that to the entirety of the State of Georgia. To do so would be foolish IMO. How can I possibly know what other areas and hunters are experiencing?


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 22, 2021)

3/22/2021 @12:25 pm 2133 turkeys harvested.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 22, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> DRBugman85,
> 
> No one has said there are no turkeys in Ga.
> 
> ...


Way down in South Georgia from the coast to Alabama line,and there's plenty of turkeys


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 22, 2021)

Turkeytider said:


> I`ve not seen anyone say, " There`s no turkeys in Georgia ". What I have seen are people saying that there`s not as many as there used to be and that they are declining in numbers. I think it`s acknowledged that there are certainly areas and pockets of relatively higher numbers of birds, particularly on private, well managed properties and leases. I have had the privilege of hunting on just such land the last few years. We`ve always had birds. In no way, shape or fashion would I be so short sighted or naïve as to extrapolate that to the entirety of the State of Georgia. To do so would be foolish IMO. How can I possibly know what other areas and hunters are experiencing?


I've hunted turkeys most of my life(50 years)and there are more turkeys than in year's past way down in South Georgia


----------



## wks41 (Mar 22, 2021)

Exactly, in your little area.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> All across Georgia,3 lease's and lots of private land.


I was talking to @Ray357   ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2021)

We seen 11 gobblers today on our place. 3 nice ones. Others jakes. one big one ran into the middle of the jakes. Couldn’t shoot whiteout feathers flying. they ran him off quick. 
I have no turkeys. I should only shoot 2
Them BOSS jakes. Only 11 months old. ?.


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 22, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> I've hunted turkeys most of my life(50 years)and there are more turkeys than in year's past way down in South Georgia




Nope


----------



## across the river (Mar 22, 2021)

Turkeytider said:


> I`ve not seen anyone say, " There`s no turkeys in Georgia ". What I have seen are people saying that there`s not as many as there used to be and that they are declining in numbers. I think it`s acknowledged that there are certainly areas and pockets of relatively higher numbers of birds, particularly on private, well managed properties and leases. I have had the privilege of hunting on just such land the last few years. We`ve always had birds. In no way, shape or fashion would I be so short sighted or naïve as to extrapolate that to the entirety of the State of Georgia. To do so would be foolish IMO. How can I possibly know what other areas and hunters are experiencing?


So what you are saying is those with habitat have birds, those with poor habitat don’t have as many, if any. I would agree with that.  The “There are no turkeys in Ga” statement is tongue and check toward the fact that the DNR is changing the rules, at which point those with habitat will still have birds and those without will still not have birds.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 22, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/6b454d3ca57044848222998c06412b9b



There's been four turkeys killed in Redlands in the last 72 hours but the number of deer killed last year is still a mystery!


----------



## Ray357 (Mar 22, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Where do u hunt ?


Elbert, Madison, Hart. One of the EC tracts borders Lincoln.


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 22, 2021)

across the river said:


> So what you are saying is those with habitat have birds, those with poor habitat don’t have as many, if any. I would agree with that.  The “There are no turkeys in Ga” statement is tongue and check toward the fact that the DNR is changing the rules, at which point those with habitat will still have birds and those without will still not have birds.



I think that`s to a large extent, true. I don`t think that DNR is making any claim ( at least I haven`t seen it if they have ) that the proposed changes will make up for unsuitable habitat, which obviously is a key factor for all wildlife populations. As we all know, DNR will have little to no sway when it comes to habitat provided (or not ) on private land.


----------



## Shipwrecked (Mar 22, 2021)

Hunted Saturday and Sunday and for the first time in years did not hear a peep opening weekend. Great article last week from GON email explained why dominant gobblers need to mate before being harvested in order to have decent clutches of new turkeys. Season should open a little later to significantly increase reproduction and survival.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 22, 2021)

My son could have killed one the first 15 mins of daylight. I didn't tell him it had a beard until it got out of range. LOL. I hate when turkey season ends too early.


----------



## CroMagnum (Mar 22, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> There's been four turkeys killed in Redlands in the last 72 hours but the number of deer killed last year is still a mystery!


I heard two shots out there Saturday morning but didn't hear a single gobble


----------



## Rebel 3 (Mar 22, 2021)

I’m in the woods year round in several counties almost daily.  In every part of those counties as a matter of fact.  I can assure you in my area of the state the population is way down.  Even on the places I hunt I rarely see turkeys anymore.  Nothing has changed with the land, or the neighboring land.  It is actually great habitat that was loaded with turkeys 10 years ago.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 22, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> There's been four turkeys killed in Redlands in the last 72 hours but the number of deer killed last year is still a mystery!



They killed 385 on Redlands last year.  Some areas/hunts were omitted from the other database and we've got to get them added.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 22, 2021)

The weather seems a little early this year.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 22, 2021)

I think all the people who hunt turkeys and don't hear or see them should STOP hunting turkeys for about 3 years and let the population rebound in their areas. Changing the limits and taking days off the season  is not  the answer IMO but I'm no           
  Turkeyologist but I've seen the population come and go after chasing this critters for a long time. Just my opinion


----------



## across the river (Mar 22, 2021)

Rebel 3 said:


> I’m in the woods year round in several counties almost daily.  In every part of those counties as a matter of fact.  I can assure you in my area of the state the population is way down.  Even on the places I hunt I rarely see turkeys anymore.  Nothing has changed with the land, or the neighboring land.  It is actually great habitat that was loaded with turkeys 10 years ago.


There isn’t a piece of property, much less multiple tracts that are the same as they were 10 years ago.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 22, 2021)

As of 9:42 pm 2326 harvested In GEORGIA wow there are some turkeys left,imagine that


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 22, 2021)

Been chasing them for 32yrs now and these mountains have nowhere near the birds they once did. Not even close.........


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2021)

Stopped at a camp down the road. He said no gobblers there now. They where there 3 weeks ago. He said don’t know why they left. The feeders are full. I told him it’s not about the feed now. It’s breeding season. He said but the hens eat. ?. As  is d it was going to rain. I said sit in a box stand. Said can’t feeders are with in 100 yds. I say it’s more like 200 and out of sight if u have them. I said I don’t even have many feeders. The hogs will come. He said he has them everywhere ?. He probably wants the limit reduced and only one bird a week for a hunter. Another camp I stopped at. The young man gave me a TSS 410 shell. Said he will get my grandson a box. Said I seen 2 gobblers in your yard as I came by. Said my wife seen them 2. He just got up to hunt this week. Said he has plenty of tracks everywhere. He’s going in the morning. he killed some big triple beard last year. said I have a gobbler on one my hills on our place. He gobbled every year there. they a pretty nice bunch there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2021)

Unicoidawg said:


> Been chasing them for 32yrs now and these mountains have nowhere near the birds they once did. Not even close.........


I remember seeing you with a limit every year.  What do u think happened in that area ?


----------



## Rebel 3 (Mar 22, 2021)

across the river said:


> There isn’t a piece of property, much less multiple tracts that are the same as they were 10 years ago.


It’s the same mature hardwoods, same pastures.  Hardly anything has changed on the land.  The land is not the reason the turkeys are not there.  There is the same cover, same water, same food therefore the carrying capacity should remain the same.  The land has changed so little that it is not the reason the turkeys are gone.  Even the fields are managed the same.


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 22, 2021)

I have been chasing them for 40+ years so I think I am qualified.    One of those 2326 is mine from the weekend and I am usually successful year after year so I am not a newbie or someone that is not out there.  I say again this issue with turkeys should be a year round focus and not just during turkey season.  Deer baiting has  impacted the turkey flocks.. I said in an earlier thread that deer is king so that is not going to change.   I have noticed a decline for several years. This is not new. 
There are a lot of really good hunters that would say the same thing. By the way they kill turkeys too.  No one has said there are "no turkeys in Georgia". I saw the same thing happen to bobwhite quail so don't think it won't happen with turkeys.


----------



## antharper (Mar 23, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> 3/22/2021 @12:25 pm 2133 turkeys harvested.


You can probably double that


----------



## antharper (Mar 23, 2021)

Garnto88 said:


> I have been chasing them for 40+ years so I think I am qualified.    One of those 2326 is mine from the weekend and I am usually successful year after year so I am not a newbie or someone that is not out there.  I say again this issue with turkeys should be a year round focus and not just during turkey season.  Deer baiting has  impacted the turkey flocks.. I said in an earlier thread that deer is king so that is not going to change.   I have noticed a decline for several years. This is not new.
> There are a lot of really good hunters that would say the same thing. By the way they kill turkeys too.  No one has said there are "no turkeys in Georgia". I saw the same thing happen to bobwhite quail so don't think it won't happen with turkeys.


How has deer baiting impacted the turkeys ? Maybe more nest  predators , if so that’s a pretty easy fix


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 23, 2021)

antharper said:


> How has deer baiting impacted the turkeys ? Maybe more nest  predators , if so that’s a pretty easy fix


That is one way.  It’s also toxic in some cases as been proven by studies by university of Alabama and Georgia.  Also many of the so called hunters I’m sure that bait year round are using it to their advantage during the spring.  Biggest issue to me I think is toxicity especially to the young brood that is eating feed or corn that litters the woods now a days.  They thrived without supplemental feed for years but again deer is king so that’s not changing


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 23, 2021)

Garnto88 said:


> That is one way.  It’s also toxic in some cases as been proven by studies by university of Alabama and Georgia.  Also many of the so called hunters I’m sure that bait year round are using it to their advantage during the spring.  Biggest issue to me I think is toxicity especially to the young brood that is eating feed or corn that litters the woods now a days.  They thrived without supplemental feed for years but again deer is king so that’s not changing


Right on!


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 23, 2021)

While habitat may be a contributing factor on some of the national forest. Most of what I see is private land. Its not even places I used to hunt. Its places I used to drive by and wish I could hunt. There would be 30 - 40 turkeys out in a cow pasture this time of year. Bunch of those spots don't have any turkeys now.

I know theres no perfect solution for everyone.


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 23, 2021)

XIronheadX said:


> Right on!





Garnto88 said:


> That is one way.  It’s also toxic in some cases as been proven by studies by university of Alabama and Georgia.  Also many of the so called hunters I’m sure that bait year round are using it to their advantage during the spring.  Biggest issue to me I think is toxicity especially to the young brood that is eating feed or corn that litters the woods now a days.  They thrived without supplemental feed for years but again deer is king so that’s not changing



Most assuredly corn can mold and produce mycotoxins ( aflatoxin and rubratoxin ) . Dr. A. W. Hayes at the University of Alabama, Department of Microbiology did a great deal of work on mycotoxin toxicity. Needless to say, wild turkeys were not his model but it`s an easy extrapolation. Everything in the woods would be better off if the DNR would outlaw those feeders . Well tended food plots don`t poison things.


----------



## across the river (Mar 23, 2021)

Shipwrecked said:


> Hunted Saturday and Sunday and for the first time in years did not hear a peep opening weekend. Great article last week from GON email explained why dominant gobblers need to mate before being harvested in order to have decent clutches of new turkeys. Season should open a little later to significantly increase reproduction and survival.


It’s all theory.  Yes it is based on some GPS studies, but even the guys who are proposing it aren’t that optimistic.  It is the only hand the DNR has to play, but if you think it will make that much difference I have a beach house in Kansas you might be interested in.  It all comes down to habitat.  The habitat that benefited quail also benefited turkeys.  Fence rows, grown up fields, burning, and other early succession habitat benefits are now gone in much of the state.   People have this notion, whether it be deer, turkey, ducks, or quail that the DNR can wave a regulation wand and make things better for everyone.  It doesn’t work that way.  The could stop having a quail season altogether and it wouldn’t matter in most of the state.


----------



## Son (Mar 23, 2021)

Been looking mid day couple times for turkey sign. Camera's on watch for turkeys. Finally got a photo of one hen and three jakes. I don't like the current weather for turkey hunting
Habitat, we've lost a bunch of habitat since hurricane Michael. Much of it has been cleared, made into farms or pastures. Even before hurricane Michael, our area was being turned into cattle feed lots. Miller and Early counties. Hogs are doing well, but deer and turkey numbers have suffered.


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 23, 2021)

across the river said:


> It’s all theory.  Yes it is based on some GPS studies, but even the guys who are proposing it aren’t that optimistic.  It is the only hand the DNR has to play, but if you think it will make that much difference I have a beach house in Kansas you might be interested in.  It all comes down to habitat.  The habitat that benefited quail also benefited turkeys.  Fence rows, grown up fields, burning, and other early succession habitat benefits are now gone in much of the state.   People have this notion, whether it be deer, turkey, ducks, or quail that the DNR can wave a regulation wand and make things better for everyone.  It doesn’t work that way.  The could stop having a quail season altogether and it wouldn’t matter in most of the state.



All very valid points IMO. Pretty sure that DNR and the biologists studying turkey population dynamics would agree wholeheartedly and would be the first to admit that they don`t have a magic wand. They`re just trying to do what`s in their purview to hopefully have some positive impact. All this of course is if you indeed believe that there`s a turkey population issue to begin with, a belief apparently not universally shared.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 23, 2021)

As of 12pm 3/23/2021(2508) harvested in GEORGIA there's less and less turkeys every day hmmm just saying


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 23, 2021)

Oh its definitely not universally shared.

For some reason or another. People who live hours away from me and have never set foot in my little area. No more about the turkey population in my area than I do. Its ridiculous.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 23, 2021)

Turkeytider said:


> All very valid points IMO. Pretty sure that DNR and the biologists studying turkey population dynamics would agree wholeheartedly and would be the first to admit that they don`t have a magic wand. They`re just trying to do what`s in their purview to hopefully have some positive impact. All this of course is if you indeed believe that there`s a turkey population issue to begin with, a belief apparently not universally shared.


That would be me,I hunted a wma close to home this morning and only heard 4 in a small block of woods and work them till 9:20 when 2 guys walked in and spook them,but that's public land it happens, but if I see your truck I will NEVER walk by it to hunt the birds you beat me to.


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 23, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Oh its definitely not universally shared.
> 
> For some reason or another. People who live hours away from me and have never set foot in my little area. No more about the turkey population in my area than I do. *Its* *ridiculous*.



Of course it is. If the entire state were like the 600 acres that I`ve been privileged to hunt the last several years, there most assuredly would be no turkey population issue. I believe what others on this GON forum and the biologists are saying that it is most decidedly *not *like that 600 acres, unfortunately. Denying an inconvenient reality makes it no less real.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 23, 2021)

The NW counties are killing it! What makes those counties so much more productive?

Polk, Floyd, Bartow, Gordon, Walker, all significantly higher than most other counties, and all clustered together.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 23, 2021)

3/23/2021 at 5:35 2587 turkeys harvested  so for in GEORGIA,and that's just whats reported, outlaws probably take another 1000 + that's not reported.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 23, 2021)

Them numbers gonna catch up with the COVID-19 infections if folks don’t stop killing em all.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 23, 2021)

As of 7pm 3/23/2021 2613 turkeys harvested in GEORGIA,


----------



## Powerline (Mar 23, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> Way down in South Georgia from the coast to Alabama line,and there's plenty of turkeys


You know why!? Cause that’s where most of the fire takes place! It’s plain and simple a habitat play! You got the right early successional habitat and you will have a turkey population that can successfully reproduce. My farm is in the upper costal plain, I live in north Ga the habitat up here is horrible! It’s literally that simple.


----------



## Powerline (Mar 23, 2021)

Just saying.......


----------



## Dupree (Mar 23, 2021)

About 10% of the harvest is jakes. Folks need to let them go


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 23, 2021)

Dupree said:


> About 10% of the harvest is jakes. Folks need to let them go


Kill off next year’s breeding stock. Yeah, that makes a lot of sense. Can’t fix stupid.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 23, 2021)

So I’m stupid if I kill a jake?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 23, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> I remember seeing you with a limit every year.  What do u think happened in that area ?



Just because I manage to kill birds doesn't mean the area isn't declining. I work my tail off to kill the birds I do. As far as what has happened IMO it is a combination of things. Predators, loss of habitat, poor forest management, maybe to many birds being killed by us the hunters to name a few. Although I don't like all the proposed changes at this point something has to be done to try and help the decline.


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 23, 2021)

Unicoidawg said:


> Just because I manage to kill birds doesn't mean the area isn't declining. I work my tail off to kill the birds I do. As far as what has happened IMO it is a combination of things. Predators, loss of habitat, poor forest management, maybe to many birds being killed by us the hunters to name a few. Although I don't like all the proposed changes at this point something has to be done to try and help the decline.


This is exactly right.   I fully agree


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 23, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> As of 7pm 3/23/2021 2613 turkeys harvested in GEORGIA,


I am adding another one to the list so go ahead and update .  Still doesn’t change my opinion that numbers are down.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 24, 2021)

Powerline said:


> You know why!? Cause that’s where most of the fire takes place! It’s plain and simple a habitat play! You got the right early successional habitat and you will have a turkey population that can successfully reproduce. My farm is in the upper costal plain, I live in north Ga the habitat up here is horrible! It’s literally that simple.



So why penalize all of GEORGIA turkey hunters with limits and date changes,The populations of turkeys should be studied a little more and set the dates and limits like northern zone and southern zones,If the population is down significantly in areas of the state then set the season/limits for those areas NOT the entire state.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 24, 2021)

Garnto88 said:


> I am adding another one to the list so go ahead and update .  Still doesn’t change my opinion that numbers are down.


I'm just saying that the numbers are not DOWN over all of Georgia,I've never hunted any where but South Georgia,So penalizes all of Georgia turkey hunters is IMO not the way to go. 1 SIZE don't fit all.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> I'm just saying that the numbers are not DOWN over all of Georgia,I've never hunted any where but South Georgia,So penalizes all of Georgia turkey hunters is IMO not the way to go. 1 SIZE don't fit all.


There deer numbers in areas are down too. Every deer season they go to that one buck song and dance also. Then about the 10 does. Limit doe days.  Well where I’m at. I limit the does on our place myself and we have plenty. Lots of bucks too. I only shot one deer last year. that’s because that’s all I wanted. 
We do turkeys the same. I have areas where it’s so thick a few turkeys are there. Then have open pines and they everywhere. In a few years the thick will thin out and they will use the areas again. Some areas here the turkeys are pest to the deer hunters. The flocks hang around there deer feeders all day.  They don’t turkey hunt. Just deer. anyway at least I will get to see them and enjoy that.


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 24, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> So I’m stupid if I kill a jake?


Considering the impact on the resource, IMO, yes. But maybe I should modify that a bit. “ Stupid “ would denote a lack of native intelligence. That may not be the case at all. “ Thoughtless “ or “ selfish “ might be more appropriate.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2021)

Turkeytider said:


> Considering the impact on the resource, IMO, yes. But maybe I should modify that a bit. “ Stupid “ would denote a lack of native intelligence. That may not be the case at all. “ Thoughtless “ or “ selfish “ might be more appropriate.


Well so far lately in here. We can’t shoot the big one either. He s the breeder.  Shoot him to soon it just disrupts the whole breeding thing. Can’t shoot the jake. That’s wrong. The 2 yo can’t because he will be the new breeder. 
I guess I am not qualified to turkey hunt. Bd a lot of others on here. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2021)

I’m selfish alright. Don’t let no one but a very select few hunt turkeys here. To many hunters would have a impact. y’all are starting to get comical ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> So I’m stupid if I kill a jake?


Boss jakes are ok. They are sometime called super jakes. The one who say you can’t shoot them. Give them a name when they do it. ?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 24, 2021)

Turkeytider said:


> Considering the impact on the resource, IMO, yes. But maybe I should modify that a bit. “ Stupid “ would denote a lack of native intelligence. That may not be the case at all. “ Thoughtless “ or “ selfish “ might be more appropriate.



Can you tell us more on the impact to the resource?


----------



## Dbender (Mar 24, 2021)

Turkeytider said:


> Kill off next year’s breeding stock. Yeah, that makes a lot of sense. Can’t fix stupid.


You do realize that roughly 50% of this years hatch will be males right? I would even argue more males make it to maturity than females. I'm glad the state employs qualified individuals to manage the resource.


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 24, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Can you tell us more on the impact to the resource?


Sure. The jakes are the next years breeding stock. They’re too immature to breed the first year. The Jakes serve to replace the mature toms taken out during the season. If you ta


Dbender said:


> You do realize that roughly 50% of this years hatch will be males right? I would even argue more males make it to maturity than females. I'm glad the state employs qualified individuals to manage the resource.


That makes two of us! Not sure of the accuracy of the statement concerning the numbers that make it to maturity. Could be, though.


----------



## Dbender (Mar 24, 2021)

Those jakes are breeding. They aren't gobbling and responding to calls just to practice for next year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2021)

Turkeytider said:


> Sure. The jakes are the next years breeding stock. They’re too immature to breed the first year. The Jakes serve to replace the mature toms taken out during the season. If you ta


You got data that a jake don’t breed ?
So does the hen the same age lay eggs that came out the same nest as it brother the “Jake” ?
I’m just using logical thinking ? 
Please tell us the data.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Mar 24, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> I'm just saying that the numbers are not DOWN over all of Georgia...1 SIZE don't fit all.



You’re making the point you’re trying to defend against. Your one size doesn’t fit all of Georgia any more than the folks that say turkey numbers are down applies directly to YOUR area. 

But, with experienced hunter after experienced hunter after experienced biologist shouting that the turkey population is down, why do you continue to argue that the turkey sky is not falling across all of Georgia? It comes across arrogant and ignorant and insulting to the turkey hunters on this forum who want to improve the turkey hunting situation statewide.


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 24, 2021)

AMEN !!! TurkeyDreamer


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 24, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> There deer numbers in areas are down too. Every deer season they go to that one buck song and dance also. Then about the 10 does. Limit doe days.  Well where I’m at. I limit the does on our place myself and we have plenty. Lots of bucks too. I only shot one deer last year. that’s because that’s all I wanted.
> We do turkeys the same. I have areas where it’s so thick a few turkeys are there. Then have open pines and they everywhere. In a few years the thick will thin out and they will use the areas again. Some areas here the turkeys are pest to the deer hunters. The flocks hang around there deer feeders all day.  They don’t turkey hunt. Just deer. anyway at least I will get to see them and enjoy that.





TurkeyDreamer said:


> You’re making the point you’re trying to defend against. Your one size doesn’t fit all of Georgia any more than the folks that say turkey numbers are down applies directly to YOUR area.
> 
> But, with experienced hunter after experienced hunter after experienced biologist shouting that the turkey population is down, why do you continue to argue that the turkey sky is not falling across all of Georgia? It comes across arrogant and ignorant and insulting to the turkey hunters on this forum who want to improve the turkey hunting situation statewide.





TurkeyDreamer said:


> You’re making the point you’re trying to defend against. Your one size doesn’t fit all of Georgia any more than the folks that say turkey numbers are down applies directly to YOUR area.
> 
> But, with experienced hunter after experienced hunter after experienced biologist shouting that the turkey population is down, why do you continue to argue that the turkey sky is not falling across all of Georgia? It comes across arrogant and ignorant and insulting to the turkey hunters on this forum who want to improve the turkey hunting situation statewide.



Friend I've hunted turkeys longer than most on this forum have been ALIVE, And most likely harvested 
a few more than most on this forum ever will in  50 years of chasing turkeys  in Southern Georgia and there may be a shortage of turkeys where you live and hunt but there's not a population problem here so if you fell Im arrogant or insulting get over it and learn how and where to hunt turkeys.Im just  Stating down in God country there is NOT a problem with Turkey population.And 1 size don't fit all of Georgia.....Oh yes I'm not too experienced at turkey hunting just a newbie


----------



## HD28 (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh good grief!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 24, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> You got data that a jake don’t breed ?



Dr. Chamberlain says they don't.  But most of y'all don't believe the "data."


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 24, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> Friend I've hunted turkeys longer than most on this forum have been ALIVE, And most likely harvested
> a few more than most on this forum ever will in  50 years of chasing turkeys  in Southern Georgia and there may be a shortage of turkeys where you live and hunt but there's not a population problem here so if you fell Im arrogant or insulting get over it and learn how and where to hunt turkeys.Im just  Stating down in God country there is NOT a problem with Turkey population.And 1 size don't fit all of Georgia.....


I ain't got a dog in this turkey talk !! But I want to correct one thing here ! "God's Country" is located north of Tallulah Falls Ga and in a straight line West to the Alabama State line !

11:35


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 24, 2021)

So far this year, Ive seen more turkeys and turkey sign on the mountain WMA'S that I hunt than I have in the last 5 or 6 years. Birds and fish cycle, and I am calling Fake News on this new research that shifting the season opener will make a difference.  Where I hunted and killed a gobbler yesterday, I'm fairly certain I had about 30,000 acres to myself. Human hunting is a non factor.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 24, 2021)

Just started my 2021 telecheck thread. Tune in there each week for how we are doing throughout the season and compared to previous seasons

https://forum.gon.com/threads/telecheck-results-2021.990846/


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hmm I for one have 





northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Dr. Chamberlain says they don't.  But most of y'all don't believe the "data."



Seen Jake's breed hens when big boy is not around,why does a Gobbler come to whip a jake decoy because he jealous?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 24, 2021)

Bugman...the numbers you have posted are actually the worst in the history of telecheck.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hmm I for one have 





northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Dr. Chamberlain says they don't.  But most of y'all don't believe the "data."



Seen Jake's breed hens when big boy is not around,why does a Gobbler come to whip a jake decoy because he jealous?





greg_n_clayton said:


> I ain't got a dog in this turkey talk !! But I want to correct one thing here ! "God's Country" is located north of Tallulah Falls Ga and in a straight line West to the Alabama State line !
> 
> 11:35


To each his on GOD COUNTRY is Georgia...


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 24, 2021)

Gut_Pile said:


> Bugman...the numbers you have posted are actually the worst in the history of telecheck.


COVID had the wood full of turkey hunters last year,that may be why and not everyone is reporting their harvest. Imagine that


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 24, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> Hmm I for one have
> 
> Seen Jake's breed hens when big boy is not around,why does a Gobbler come to whip a jake decoy because he jealous?



According to the "data" the percentage of jakes that can breed a hen is so small as to be statistically insignificant.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 24, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> According to the "data" the percentage of jakes that can breed a hen is so small as to be statistically insignificant.


THE DATA is not the real world same as COVID data


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 24, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> THE DATA is not the real world same as COVID data



I mean no disrespect, sir, but I tend to form my opinions based upon my observations, and those of the premier turkey biologist in the nation instead of the observations of some random guy in southwest Georgia.  I will agree with you on one point, though.  Georgia is too large and too regionally diverse for the game laws to be one-size-fit-all.


----------



## across the river (Mar 24, 2021)

Turkeytider said:


> Kill off next year’s breeding stock. Yeah, that makes a lot of sense. Can’t fix stupid.



The whole premise of bumping the season back is based on the fact that turkeys breed using an exploded leak system, and when you kill a mature Tom, the hen has to go find another to breed with.  When they find a new Tom the whole group hierarchy of hens gets messed up, blah, blah, blah, hens breed later and there are a whole host of issues with that.  If say you had two mature toms on your place, and a group of 4 jakes, you would be better off killing a jake or two in early season than you would a Tom.  That would have essentially zero impact to the breeding.  So actually it does make a lot sense.  If you believe bumping the season helps, then by shooting one or both toms but leaving the four jakes as “replacements” for next year, you have done far more harm population wise than you would have popping a jake on opening day.  But like you said, you can’t fix stupid.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 24, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> As of 12pm 3/23/2021(2508) harvested in GEORGIA there's less and less turkeys every day hmmm just saying




How many hunters in the woods? 25,000? 125,000? 

2,508 birds doesn't seem like many to me.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 24, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> How many hunters in the woods? 25,000? 125,000?
> 
> 2,508 birds doesn't seem like many to me.


Does to me ?


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 24, 2021)

Never go trout fishing in a catfish pond with banks full of fisherman.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Dr. Chamberlain says they don't.  But most of y'all don't believe the "data."


Does the hen same age lay a egg. any data on that. 
I’ve seen jakes in action. Then some say he’s just going thru the motion. 
Today here the grandson and I didn’t get a bird but almost. Had over 4 birds gobbling at one time. 2 ran in on us that didn’t gobble and they where big. no shot fired by him.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 24, 2021)

I think the turkey numbers are just backing down to what is a sustainable population. We had excess birds for a few years and everyone thinks that's the norm. I have hunted 5 hours this season and seen 8 birds. One big boy came within about 10 yards of dying this morning. Too bad I didnt have some pixie dust with me. I remember hunting gobblers with my dad when I was younger and if we heard a bird gobble we considered it a good hunt. Keep feeding them corn and planting food plots to draw them into the open and watch them keep disappearing.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 24, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Does the hen same age lay a egg. any data on that.
> I’ve seen jakes in action. Then some say he’s just going thru the motion.
> Today here the grandson and I didn’t get a bird but almost. Had over 4 birds gobbling at one time. 2 ran in on us that didn’t gobble and they where big. no shot fired by him.



I don't know.  If you've never listened to him, you ought to at least hear the Meateater podcast that he was on.  It's very informative.  

And guys, it's not just Georgia that's seeing a turkey decline. It's pretty much the entire southeast where each state is reporting a massive decline in turkey harvests.


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I don't know.  If you've never listened to him, you ought to at least hear the Meateater podcast that he was on.  It's very informative.
> 
> And guys, it's not just Georgia that's seeing a turkey decline. It's pretty much the entire southeast where each state is reporting a massive decline in turkey harvests.


Turkey decline in Pennsylvania in 15 of our 23 Wildlife Management Areas.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 24, 2021)

Arkansas had plenty of birds when I was stationed there. Now the AGFC is delaying season start and rezoned the entire state to try and stop the declining population.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2021)

A gobbler just walked by in the back yard. ???


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> A gobbler just walked by in the back yard. ???


3rd gobbler I seen today. Heard 4 others besides the 3 seen. Guess I need to get dress back in camp and go scare him off.


----------



## Triple C (Mar 24, 2021)

Same property for past 10 years.  Excellent habitat.  Gone from seeing birds on regular basis and almost always while deer hunting.  Now it's a rare occasion to get em on trail cam.  Numbers significantly lower on our place over past 4 to 5 years and seems to be getting worse.  In the heart of the piedmont east of Athens.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 24, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> Does to me ?



For the kill number to mean something we need to know how many birds are in the state and/or how many hunters are in the woods.

If 2,500 killed 2,500 birds that is a lot different from 25 million hunters killing 2,500 birds.

The state may be over run with birds. Maybe not.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 24, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> 3rd gobbler I seen today.



Hopefully they come back after dark.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 24, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I mean no disrespect, sir, but I tend to form my opinions based upon my observations, and those of the premier turkey biologist in the nation instead of the observations of some random guy in southwest Georgia.  I will agree with you on one point, though.  Georgia is too large and too regionally diverse for the game laws to be one-size-fit-all.


I'm from southwest Georgia ?,No I'm from South East Georgia but hunt all across Georgia from the coast to Alabama line.


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 24, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> According to the "data" the percentage of jakes that can breed a hen is so small as to be statistically insignificant.



Well, that`s inconvenient data/information and doesn`t support the narrative that everything`s fine


across the river said:


> The whole premise of bumping the season back is based on the fact that turkeys breed using an exploded leak system, and when you kill a mature Tom, the hen has to go find another to breed with.  When they find a new Tom the whole group hierarchy of hens gets messed up, blah, blah, blah, hens breed later and there are a whole host of issues with that.  If say you had two mature toms on your place, and a group of 4 jakes, you would be better off killing a jake or two in early season than you would a Tom.  That would have essentially zero impact to the breeding.  So actually it does make a lot sense.  If you believe bumping the season helps, then by shooting one or both toms but leaving the four jakes as “replacements” for next year, you have done far more harm population wise than you would have popping a jake on opening day.  But like you said, you can’t fix stupid.


That`s an interesting thought and well presented. I`d be interested to know the degree to which it might be supported by the wildlife biologists that specialize in turkey population dynamics. That`s provided, of course, that you`re not one yourself, LOL!


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Mar 24, 2021)

ScottA said:


> I agree that the population in Jasper has declined significantly and is spotty. We have a 1900 acre lease in Jasper County that borders Clybel WMA. I went about 20 consecutive years of taking either 1-2 gobblers. Haven't shot a bird the last 6 years. Last year I only heard about 3-4 birds gobbling and I spend a considerable amount of time hunting, including a week of vacation in early April. We have about 5-6 members who turkey hunt and over that same 6 year period we have only taken about 4 birds total; never more that 1 in a year.
> This weekend I did not hear a gobble or see a bird.
> I have a friend that hunts 200 acres about 8 miles away as the crow flies and he hears gobbling almost every time he hunts and has killed at least 1 gobbler 5 out of that last 6 years.
> You can also look at the Clybel WMA harvest records for the past 6 years. They went several years in a row with only about 3 birds taken on the 6000 acre WMA (all quota hunts). The harvest rebounded a little bit the last 2 years.


I second your observations! I have 500 in jasper and dead zone what used to be full of birds. The issue in jasper is the excessive logging the past two years. Turkeys just don’t adapt near as fast as deer so. This is a prime example of why the state is changing the regs. To those who have birds to hunt be thankful but also be prepared for what’s ahead.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 24, 2021)

deerslayer0369 said:


> I second your observations! I have 500 in jasper and dead zone what used to be full of birds. The issue in jasper is the excessive logging the past two years. Turkeys just don’t adapt near as fast as deer so. This is a prime example of why the state is changing the regs. To those who have birds to hunt be thankful but also be prepared for what’s ahead.


Yall kilt them all.


----------



## across the river (Mar 24, 2021)

Turkeytider said:


> Well, that`s inconvenient data/information and doesn`t support the narrative that everything`s fine
> 
> That`s an interesting thought and well presented. I`d be interested to know the degree to which it might be supported by the wildlife biologists that specialize in turkey population dynamics. That`s provided, of course, that you`re not one yourself, LOL!



I'm not, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.  

There is plenty of written information by actual biologist that you can read. You don't have to be a degreed biologist working for the DNR to have knowledge. The are a bunch of rich people out there worth more than their neighbor that has a degree in finance. 

Anyway, turkey populations fluctuate year to year and even by region in the same year.  The average life expectancy of a male turkey is 3 or 4 years, but obviously it varies from area to area.   Humans are the major predator of toms, and available resources obviously impact the birds as well.  A bird in a resource poor heavily hunted area will have a lower chance of making it to three, four, or beyond than a bird in a resource rich area with minimal hunting pressure. That is pretty much common sense.  Lets say the average lifespan in an area is 2 to 3 in an area with decent, but not great, habitat, and heavy hunting pressure.   If the goal on your property is to maximize the number of breeding birds(2 +), and therefore reduce the impact of killing a mature bird, especially in early season, then there are years with big numbers of jakes that it makes way more since to shoot a Jake over a two year old.   If there are years the Jake crop is poor but the 2 year old numbers are reasonably high, it makes way more sense to shoot a two year old and leave the jakes alone for next year.  The whole, "You should never shoot a Jake" mantra is based on emotion, not science.  Sort of like the guy who throws back every small bass he catches in his pond and keeps the big one, but then can't figure out why he eventually has nothing but a bunch of dinks.


----------



## herb mcclure (Mar 24, 2021)

Timber1 said:


> I think the turkey numbers are just backing down to what is a sustainable population. We had excess birds for a few years and everyone thinks that's the norm. I have hunted 5 hours this season and seen 8 birds. One big boy came within about 10 yards of dying this morning. Too bad I didnt have some pixie dust with me. I remember hunting gobblers with my dad when I was younger and if we heard a bird gobble we considered it a good hunt. Keep feeding them corn and planting food plots to draw them into the open and watch them keep disappearing.



Timber, your analysis of what has happen to most turkey areas, is the best statement I have read on here yet. Carrying capacities for turkeys is related to many variables.
Your statement of having a good hunt if you ever got to hear a gobble, has a lots of truth in it, back when Spring gobbler hunting begun.  Today's hunters have been spoiled, big time.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 24, 2021)

across the river said:


> I'm not, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.
> 
> There is plenty of written information by actual biologist that you can read. You don't have to be a degreed biologist working for the DNR to have knowledge. The are a bunch of rich people out there worth more than their neighbor that has a degree in finance.
> 
> Anyway, turkey populations fluctuate year to year and even by region in the same year.  The average life expectancy of a male turkey is 3 or 4 years, but obviously it varies from area to area.   Humans are the major predator of toms, and available resources obviously impact the birds as well.  A bird in a resource poor heavily hunted area will have a lower chance of making it to three, four, or beyond than a bird in a resource rich area with minimal hunting pressure. That is pretty much common sense.  Lets say the average lifespan in an area is 2 to 3 in an area with decent, but not great, habitat, and heavy hunting pressure.   If the goal on your property is to maximize the number of breeding birds(2 +), and therefore reduce the impact of killing a mature bird, especially in early season, then there are years with big numbers of jakes that it makes way more since to shoot a Jake over a two year old.   If there are years the Jake crop is poor but the 2 year old numbers are reasonably high, it makes way more sense to shoot a two year old and leave the jakes alone for next year.  The whole, "You should never shoot a Jake" mantra is based on emotion, not science.  Sort of like the guy who throws back every small bass he catches in his pond and keeps the big one, but then can't figure out why he eventually has nothing but a bunch of dinks.


I stopped reading your post when you said “humans are the major predator of Tom’s” every critter in the woods kills FAR MORE “Tom’s” than humans do. Hens to.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 24, 2021)

Gut_Pile said:


> Bugman...the numbers you have posted are actually the worst in the history of telecheck.


Well darn the luck, weather was bad and there were a lot of turkeys reported


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 24, 2021)

goblr77 said:


> Nope


Yes


----------



## across the river (Mar 24, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I stopped reading your post when you said “humans are the major predator of Tom’s” every critter in the woods kills FAR MORE “Tom’s” than humans do. Hens to.



No true at all.   A tom is a mature male turkey.  The number of adult male turkeys killed by predators other than humans during hunting season is very small.   More adult hens are killed because they sit on the nest.

https://www.mdwfp.com/wildlife-hunt...dont-blame-predators-for-poor-turkey-habitat/

http://waterandwoods.net/2008/09/wild-turkey-predators/

https://www.themeateater.com/hunt/wild-turkey/a-guide-to-hunting-wild-turkey

If you have something that states otherwise, please feel free to post it.  I won't hold my breathe.


----------



## Kev (Mar 24, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> 3rd gobbler I seen today. Heard 4 others besides the 3 seen. Guess I need to get dress back in camp and go scare him off.


Keep sharing secrets on the interweb and south ga will be like north ga one day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2021)

Kev said:


> Keep sharing secrets on the interweb and south ga will be like north ga one day.


You maybe right. My area is leases and would be hard. Most of Georgia in the south is leases. Most of the leases don’t allow turkey hunting either. I can’t allow the deer hunters to hunt turkey. They wouldn’t be any here. The one that want to hunt here and get the no think I’m selfish. Maybe, but as said numbers do go up and down. They where down here but on the way back up it seems. 
A lot in the north must be over hunted!!!
I’m that ol man that sits on the front poach that has a few birds and folks ride by saying he will not allow turkey hunting. Your right they would come shoot them all.


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 25, 2021)

Son said:


> Been looking mid day couple times for turkey sign. Camera's on watch for turkeys. Finally got a photo of one hen and three jakes. I don't like the current weather for turkey hunting
> Habitat, we've lost a bunch of habitat since hurricane Michael. Much of it has been cleared, made into farms or pastures. Even before hurricane Michael, our area was being turned into cattle feed lots. Miller and Early counties. Hogs are doing well, but deer and turkey numbers have suffered.



I see the same thing Son. We don't know what we are looking at according the the original poster.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 25, 2021)

The raid on public turkeys has gotten as bad as the toilet paper crisis.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 25, 2021)

All right guys...... We are all passionate about the subject matter at hand, but please refrain from attacking one another and name calling. This is the only warning you wiil get, keep it civil.


----------



## 44magpastor (Mar 25, 2021)

All I know is this:  In the late 90's - early 2000's, I heard turkeys gobbling every morning, on our Washington County farm.   I always saw birds strutting in the fields.  You could find tracks and drag marks, in the woods roads.  The biggest question, every morning, was WHICH bird I was going after.  I never limited out, but always had birds around.  

I havent heard a gobble on that place in years.  I dont remember the last tom I saw there.   I dont see sign.  I dont get them on trail camera.

They arent there, like they used to be.


----------



## Son (Mar 25, 2021)

Went this Thursday morning to listen and look for sign. No gobbles, very few tracks. The tracks seen were going one way, just passing through. Did see two hens and one gobbler. One hen and the gobbler was in a farm field next to us. Winds got up to about 30 knots so I left. Watched all those new cattle pastures with binoc's, no turkeys to be seen. If I spent several days, might ambush one passing through, but none hanging around to call. And that ain't fun folks. Not like it used to be.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 25, 2021)

44magpastor said:


> All I know is this:  In the late 90's - early 2000's, I heard turkeys gobbling every morning, on our Washington County farm.   I always saw birds strutting in the fields.  You could find tracks and drag marks, in the woods roads.  The biggest question, every morning, was WHICH bird I was going after.  I never limited out, but always had birds around.
> 
> I havent heard a gobble on that place in years.  I dont remember the last tom I saw there.   I dont see sign.  I dont get them on trail camera.
> 
> They arent there, like they used to be.


I hunted down there 20 to 30 yrs ago along the Fall line. Greatest place ever. I'm pretty sure that mix of mature long leaf and hardwoods has been all replaced with pine woods.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 25, 2021)

Very few turkeys in Oglethorpe county compared to last 5-10 years.  They about gone, but what do I know, I just try to hunt them.  Getting harder and harder to spend time on it when hunting ghosts


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2021)

They say our turkey population has declined 25% in the last 20 years here in Pa.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2021)

Apples to oranges I'm sure but here's Pennsylvania's ideas.

*Setting Spring Turkey Seasons*
_Mary Jo Casalena, PGC Gamebird Section, Bureau of Wildlife Mgmt., May 2019_
Pennsylvania’s 2018-2027 Wild Turkey Management Plan specifies a statewide month-long spring gobbler season opening the Saturday closest to May 1, plus a ½-day statewide youth-only hunt the Saturday prior to the regular season opener (Table 1). Spring season structure (opening date placement and overall length) was addressed in the Wild Turkey Management Plan because it has the potential to significantly impact wild turkey populations via hen mortality / disturbance, and gobbler harvest rates.
*How Calendar Shifts Affect Spring Gobbler Seasons: *The regular spring gobbler season is set in accordance with the Pennsylvania Wild Turkey Management Plan (2018-2027): 1) The season opens the Saturday closest to May 1 to coincide with the median peak of turkey nest incubation initiation to minimize hen turkey nest disturbance, and accidental hen mortality, 2) The season includes 5 Saturdays to maximize hunting opportunity while guarding against overharvesting adult gobblers, and 3) The season closes May 31 (if May 31 is a Sunday, the season closes May 30). To meet these guidelines, opening date and season length change annually according to calendar shifts – sometimes by several days. If in doubt, simply calculate which Saturday on either side of May 1 will provide 5 Saturdays of hunting by May 31. F
*Hen Mortality and Disturbance:* A common request from spring turkey hunters is to open the season earlier to hunt during the first peak of gobbling and/or prior to spring “green-up”. These may vary from one part of Pennsylvania to another. A more important determinant of proper season timing is the date of the average peak of nest incubation (as with most game birds, turkeys lay individual eggs over a period of about 2 weeks, but do not begin incubating until the full clutch is laid, which results in synchronous hatching and all young being ready to leave the nest soon after hatching). Why is this date important? During egg-laying, hens are more active, move more extensively, and are more sensitive to disturbance than during incubation period. Consequently, they are much more susceptible to illegal harvest and nest abandonment, both of which have direct negative effects on reproduction (and thus, future populations). Though spring hen disturbance and mortality can never be completely eliminated with >200,000 hunters afield, initiating this level of hunting activity prior to the peak of incubation greatly increases the risk.
A variety of factors influence the start of breeding and egg-laying for turkeys, but photoperiod (day length) is the main trigger. Other factors that influence hormonal changes are weather, precipitation, food abundance, breeding density, and body condition, but increasing photoperiod is the primary cue for gonadal maturation and release of hormones during spring. Of 254 hen turkeys with satellite transmitters monitored from 2010-2014, median incubation initiation date was May 2. This was 2 days earlier than the median date during a 1953-1963 Pennsylvania study. However, during both studies, incubation initiation varied greatly among years and individual hens. From 2010-2014, the maximum proportion of hens beginning incubation typically varied by several days (2010 and 2012) to >1 week (2011, 2013 and 2014). During 4 of those 5 years the spring season opened 3 to 8 days prior to median date of incubation initiation. Due to the spring season structure of opening on the Saturday closest to May 1 and annual variation in incubation initiation, opening the season near the long-term median date of incubation initiation exposes few additional hens to risk, and hunter satisfaction is likely maintained at greater levels than would be seen with a more conservative approach of opening the season later.
*Gobbler Harvest Rates: *Another benefit of opening spring turkey season in conjunction with the average peak of incubation is, with most breeding complete, a relatively high proportion of males can be removed from the population without impacting reproductive output (hens can lay 2 complete clutches of fertile eggs after only 1 successful breeding). Maintaining adult gobbler harvest rates of < 50% is an important social issue to maintain enough adult gobblers for hunter satisfaction of hearing, calling, and harvesting adult gobblers. Adult gobbler harvest rates in Pennsylvania averaged about 40% during a 2006-09 study.
*Pennsylvania Spring Seasons Compared to Surrounding States: *Several surrounding states open their spring seasons 1-2 weeks earlier than Pennsylvania, but it is important to note that our hunter numbers, gobbler harvest rates, and total spring harvests – and thus the potential negative effects of opening too early - are far higher. New York comes the closest to matching our hunter numbers and harvests; there, the spring gobbler season is a fixed May 1-31 timeframe (31 days of hunting annually). Although the absence of Sunday hunting in Pennsylvania results in 1-6 fewer days to hunt than New York overall each year, our opening date under the WTMP guidelines averages out to be the same – a few days earlier in some years, a few days later in others. (Because a constant May 1-31 structure would only provide 4 Saturdays some years, varying the opening date around May 1 maintains 5 Saturdays in the season). Pennsylvania’s fall harvests (and thus the level of additive hen mortality we must account for) are also much higher than surrounding states, which increases the importance of setting our spring season appropriately.
*Conclusion:* Pennsylvania’s wild turkey resource provides countless benefits to consumptive and non-consumptive users alike. Ensuring the long-term sustainability of these benefits requires careful consideration of the biological needs of wild turkey populations.
For additional information refer to the Pennsylvania Wild Turkey Management Plan, 2018-2027.
Table 1. Example of Pennsylvania spring gobbler seasons, 1994-2020.






Figure 1. Proportion of satellite-transmittered eastern wild turkey hens incubating eggs by day in Pennsylvania, 2010-2014. Shaded area represents duration of spring turkey hunting season (not including youth season), from earliest season opening date of the 5 years represented, 27 April, to latest closing date of 31 May.












TOM WOLF, GOVERNORSTANLEY KNICK JR., PRESIDENTBRYAN J. BURHANS, EXECUTIVE DIRECTOR
Contact Us
STATE GAME LANDS

State Game Lands
Maps & More
Public Shooting Ranges
Habitat Management
Prescribed Fire
State Game Lands RegulationsOpens In A New Window
Game Lands Special Use Permit
Special Requests to Use State Game Lands Information
POPULAR HUNTING PAGES

White-tailed Deer
Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD)
Seasons and Bag Limits
Hunting and Trapping Digest
Deer-Forest Study & Blog
Deer Management Assistance Program (DMAP)
The Law
Licensing & Permits
CONNECT WITH US

Contact Us


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 25, 2021)

Resica said:


> Apples to oranges I'm sure but here's Pennsylvania's ideas.
> 
> *Setting Spring Turkey Seasons*
> _Mary Jo Casalena, PGC Gamebird Section, Bureau of Wildlife Mgmt., May 2019_
> ...



My friend this IS NOT Pennsylvania this is Georgia,And We hunt 7 days a week when possible,I'm tired of the crying about shorting the days and dropping limit to 2 gobblers.If there is no turkeys Go fishing there are plenty in GEORGIA waterways.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> My friend this IS NOT Pennsylvania this is Georgia,And We hunt 7 days a week when possible,I'm tired of the crying about shorting the days and dropping limit to 2 gobblers.If there is no turkeys Go fishing there are plenty in GEORGIA waterways.


I understand. Just thought I'd let anyone that was interested see stuff. Turkeys are turkeys I suspect.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 25, 2021)

The farms I hunt in Camden, Taylor, Hampton (SC) and Jasper (SC) don’t seem to have taken the hit y’all speak of. I’m grateful for that and pray that I never see the numbers fall off. These farms are loaded up.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2021)

I've read things from up here that state it's not a bad thing for nests to be disturbed by predators so all poults aren't hatched at the same time.  Hen has another clutch. That way if it's cold and rainy after they hatch, the majority of poults don't die. Obviously colder up here. Dr. Chamberlin says better to have all hatch close time wise.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 25, 2021)

Gut_Pile said:


> Bugman...the numbers you have posted are actually the worst in the history of telecheck.


So has the Weather in GEORGIA


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Mar 25, 2021)

Turkey population has declined on my leases and areas in the past 20 years based on my observations...


----------



## across the river (Mar 25, 2021)

XIronheadX said:


> I hunted down there 20 to 30 yrs ago along the Fall line. Greatest place ever. I'm pretty sure that mix of mature long leaf and hardwoods has been all replaced with pine woods.



This is main issue across the entire state.  There are no doubt tracts of land that once had waaaaay more turkeys than they do now.  I hunted a place just above the fall line growing up that had turkeys everywhere.  It was ~1200 acres, and there was one of the prettiest hardwood ridges on it you have ever seen.   Scattered fields throughout that were often grown up in broom sedge, some hayfields. When part of it was cut, I remember it being burned before being replanted.  That same tract, was in large part all clearcut at some point, divided, and sold off in several different parcels.  It hasn't been burned in years, and most all of the old fields are now pines.  It hasn't been developed, though there is an additional house or two on a couple of the tracts that were bought.  There aren't that many turkey at all there even though it is "all woods", and there aren't turkeys in that general area like there were for the same reason.

Two other tracts I hunted 20 or so years ago, are still loaded with turkeys today.  They still get burned, there is still broomsedge, grown up fields, and hardwoods on both of them.   They get cut in rotation and not all at once, etc....    Changing the season dates isn't going to make the first tract like it was 20 years ago, nor is it going to impact the other two at all.  It is a habitat issue 100%.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 25, 2021)

across the river said:


> This is main issue across the entire state.  There are no doubt tracts of land that once had waaaaay more turkeys than they do now.  I hunted a place just above the fall line growing up that had turkeys everywhere.  It was ~1200 acres, and there was one of the prettiest hardwood ridges on it you have ever seen.   Scattered fields throughout that were often grown up in broom sedge, some hayfields. When part of it was cut, I remember it being burned before being replanted.  That same tract, was in large part all clearcut at some point, divided, and sold off in several different parcels.  It hasn't been burned in years, and most all of the old fields are now pines.  It hasn't been developed, though there is an additional house or two on a couple of the tracts that were bought.  There aren't that many turkey at all there even though it is "all woods", and there aren't turkeys in that general area like there were for the same reason.
> 
> Two other tracts I hunted 20 or so years ago, are still loaded with turkeys today.  They still get burned, there is still broomsedge, grown up fields, and hardwoods on both of them.   They get cut in rotation and not all at once, etc....    Changing the season dates isn't going to make the first tract like it was 20 years ago, nor is it going to impact the other two at all.  It is a habitat issue 100%.


They drained the beaver swamps, cut all the mature trees along it, and cut every hardwood to the ditches on the drainages. I was amazed looking back at historical imagery on Google Earth. That area was part of the first population density explosion from the 1980 maps.


----------



## Powerline (Mar 25, 2021)

Well this helped me today on the way home hope it helps y’all, it was good to see. But turkeys don’t eat cool season nonnative sod forming grasses. And those don’t exactly attract pollinators but it was raining and they like to be in the open when it rains.


----------



## ZachMatthews (Mar 26, 2021)

The decline is too broad.  There's something else going on.  Here's from Audubon Magazine (famous bird watching group):



> *The raw numbers of the mysterious declines* underscore the urgency. In Mississippi, wild turkey numbers peaked at about 410,000 in the late 1980s, and have since declined to a current population of 270,000. In Georgia, 400,000 turkeys prowled pine flats and hardwood ridges in the mid-1990s; during the next decade that number fell by a quarter. Although numbers have since rebounded, the 2010 estimate, the latest available, pegs the Georgia population at 335,000. Arkansas turkey populations may have fallen as much as 65 percent since 2003. Missouri’s statewide turkey flock has shrunk by 30 percent in 10 years, with some regions of the state losing half their birds. Even in states where turkey populations and the annual number of birds taken by hunters continue to climb—such as North Carolina—wildlife managers are concerned. “When my colleagues in other states hear that we haven’t seen the population declines evident elsewhere,” says Evin Stanford, wild turkey project leader for the North Carolina Wildlife Resources Commission, “they all say, ‘Be patient. It’s coming.’ ”



https://www.audubon.org/magazine/wild-turkey-rocks

My best guess is that something in agri practices is affecting recruitment rates.  It may be the use of neonicotinoids, the same pesticides that are whacking bees. Those pesticides are based on nicotine, the same poisonous, addictive chemical in cigarettes. Those started seeing widespread use in the late 1990s -- correlating with when turkey populations began to collapse.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neonicotinoid

There is a precedent here, too.  DDT, used in the 1950s and 1960s, famously caused egg shells to thin, wiping out native raptor populations.  Rachel Carson's book Silent Spring drew attention to the problem in 1962 and when DDT was eventually banned, the raptors rebounded.

When there is a widespread population-scale effect, across multiple states and bands of habitat, the problem isn't local management practices.  Really good habitat is always going to have more birds because it buffers against the deleterious effects of whatever is getting after them.  The smart thing to do is ask, "what changed across this broad an area of the country?"  And more often than not, the answer is "something we did."

Neonicotinoid pesticides and the widespread use of glysophate (RoundUp) in agri are the first place we need to look--and the last thing the industries using these chemicals are going to admit might be part of the problem.

Some research is being done into this but it needs to be highlighted:

https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11356-018-2093-0



> Pesticides, including the NNIs clothianidin and thiamethoxam, were detected in the liver of nearly half of wild turkeys tested. These turkeys were likely exposed to NNIs by consuming pesticide-coated seeds during crop sowing that spring, as treated seeds were observed in the crops of several birds at the time of necropsy. Although accumulated residues were low, evidence is mounting that non-target avian species, such as partridges, pigeons, and quail (_Colinus virginianus_, _Coturnix japonica_), are exposed through the consumption of these coated seeds (Mineau and Palmer 2013; Millot et al. 2017). Recently, concentrations up to 0.067 mg/kg of thiamethoxam/clothianidin were reported in failed eggs of gray partridge known to frequent pesticide-treated cereal fields in north-central France (Bro et al. 2016). Very little published information is available on fuberidazole in non-target species; however, it was suspected to have played a role in the morbidity observed in pheasants feeding on treated wheat within a game farm in the UK (Laing 2001).



I was down in Patagonia a couple years ago, and they have ridiculous quail populations right now.  You bust coveys just moving along the countryside in trucks or on foot.  They have native foxes that act just like our coyotes so it's not predators.  We introduced quail down there and the birds just exploded.  They also have tons of bees - you see them everywhere and they get after your food when you break out lunch. The biggest difference between that environment and our own is the absence of pesticides.  They don't have the cash for that kind of agriculture so they just raise everything the old fashioned way.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Mar 26, 2021)

ZachMatthews said:


> The decline is too broad.  There's something else going on.  Here's from Audobon Magazine (famous bird watching group):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way you think...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Mar 26, 2021)

This is an old graph, but is very interesting...only goes through 2010.  Note the increase in raptors from 1970 and the continued decline of aerial insectivores...this is a Canada view...over 40 years...showing percentage change from the baseline in 1970...


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 26, 2021)

ZachMatthews said:


> The decline is too broad.  There's something else going on.  Here's from Audubon Magazine (famous bird watching group):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will say this. Give humans enough time and there`s not much we can`t screw up. Excellent post and information. Noticed Dr. Chamberlain being quoted.


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 26, 2021)

My decline with the population has mostly to do with the hawks. With all the hawks flying around here in the spring time and nesting we are getting pics of them catching the poults. As I lose hens over the years the population doesn't replenish itself like it should. We don't have coyote and coon problems since we trap but nothing I can do about the hawks. Sad situation.


----------



## Powerline (Mar 26, 2021)

I absolutely agree, no doubt that birds of prey are taking turkeys and poults. But I would also encourage the proper habitat (early secessional) that can actually give our turkeys a fighting chance to avoid this predation. Dr. Bret Collier joined the Land  and Legacy guys on this weeks podcast and spoke about the “big picture” for turkeys in the southeast. It’s a good listen on the way to the farm for sure. I would encourage folks to check it out. ( Dr. Collier is a colleague of Dr. Chamberlain from UGA)


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 28, 2021)

As of today3/28/2021(4419) turkeys has been harvested in GEORGIA. Less and less gobblers every day guys. Average 491 per day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> As of today3/28/2021(4419) turkeys has been harvested in GEORGIA. Less and less gobblers every day guys. Average 491 per day.


Sorry I have a job that has me away 6 & 7  days at the time so I can only hunt a couple. So far I can’t shoot jakes or big mature turkeys. & now they have to come in gobbling and strutting. so it’s getting g to be a more difficult ? task every day.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 28, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Sorry I have a job that has me away 6 & 7  days at the time so I can only hunt a couple. So far I can’t shoot jakes or big mature turkeys. & now they have to come in gobbling and strutting. so it’s getting g to be a more difficult ? task every day.


I take vacation the first two weeks of turkey season now that I'm old, my boss (me) doesn't like it but he will get over it. ? 
Looks like your bride does well on them though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> I take vacation the first two weeks of turkey season now that I'm old, my boss (me) doesn't like it but he will get over it. ?
> Looks like your bride does well on them though.




I hear your boss is meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake too.  Good luck this season, Bug.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> I take vacation the first two weeks of turkey season now that I'm old, my boss (me) doesn't like it but he will get over it. ?
> Looks like your bride does well on them though.


She only hunted 3 mornings. I told her to quit til I get one. ?


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 29, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I hear your boss is meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake too.  Good luck this season, Bug.


Thats what been said about my boss, He under pays me and gets mad about a months vacation (2week turkey season & 2 week duck season)after 49 years of working for him. I hope he let's me go back to work im running out of $ for gasoline to turkey hunt . Oh I forgot about 2 week of deer season,No wonder he gets mad.?


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 30, 2021)

So Our input means nothing,The change is coming and nothing can be done about it. So why give input any way.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 30, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> So Our input means nothing,The change is coming and nothing can be done about it. So why give input any way.View attachment 1074440



This may not be what you want, but there is more support for the changes than opposition.  Had the situation been reversed then you would likely see a different regulation proposal.  So your input is valued, but your preferences just weren't in the majority on this issue.


----------



## HD28 (Mar 30, 2021)

Maybe more people had input that saw a need for action than those who didn't. Hopefully it will have a positive outcome on the overall turkey population across the whole state.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 30, 2021)

HD28 said:


> Maybe more people had input that saw a need for action than those who didn't. Hopefully it will have a positive outcome on the overall turkey population across the whole state.





C.Killmaster said:


> This may not be what you want, but there is more support for the changes than opposition.  Had the situation been reversed then you would likely see a different regulation proposal.  So your input is valued, but your preferences just weren't in the majority on this issue.


Thats plainly hog wash, I'm glad I'm handicapped I'll be hunting a week earlier next year 4 sure. There more turkeys on our lease's and wma's around us than seen in years,HOG WASH


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 30, 2021)

HD28 said:


> Maybe more people had input that saw a need for action than those who didn't. Hopefully it will have a positive outcome on the overall turkey population across the whole state.


We will be covered up with turkeys if get any better as we are now, Hog wash


----------



## HD28 (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 30, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> We will be covered up with turkeys if get any better as we are now, Hog wash



How is the person with the most turkeys in the state the most upset?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 30, 2021)

As someone who has seen huge decrease in turkey numbers, I fully support any changes that may help the turkey population.  Thanks for all the work you guys do  Mr. Killmaster.  I appreciate what your team does to try and conserve our wildlife.  It is a tough decision sometimes.  I hope to see increase in coming years.  At this point, I have started thinking about fishing and golf more on my free weekends given I really have no hurtable population of birds on my leases.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 30, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> How is the person with the most turkeys in the state the most upset?


Because once The government takes it away it will not come back and I'm old so my time is limited,And we spent and lot of time and money to improve our land for turkeys. I hunted turkeys when to hear a gobbler was a  Successful day with a 1 bird a year limit, HOG WASH


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 30, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> How is the person with the most turkeys in the state the most upset?



Don’t think anyone on here has got an invite to hunt those “many” turkeys.


----------



## HD28 (Mar 30, 2021)

It seems that you should be all for helping the whole turkey population so is does not go back to the days when if you just heard a gobble it was a good day. I think that is the goal here. Trying to address a known problem BEFORE it's too late! Does that make sense?


----------



## HD28 (Mar 30, 2021)

If I was you bugman, I would shoot every turkey on your land and stomp all the eggs too! Lol!


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 30, 2021)

They probably stepped on the eggs on public. I nearly stepped on some poults on private.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Mar 30, 2021)

I am glad the state is trying to do something.  I have hunted Laurens county all my life.  I started when it was rare to see one.  The I hunted the glory days of the 90's.  I am fortunate to still be able to take some birds here and there fairly regular.  But it's definitely not like it was.  So I am willing to give the new regs a honest try.

Honestly I think most of the folks getting bent out of shape about the reg changes are the same kids that got mad and puffed out their lips when there parents took a toy away in a effort to teach the the concept of not being "selfish" and share.  That lesson never really took.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 30, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Don’t think anyone on here has got an invite to hunt those “many” turkeys.


The other 5 guys may not like that 2 much,We let kid and Wifes come hunt.But for $1000,00 a weekend we may  Consider it.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 30, 2021)

HD28 said:


> If I was you bugman, I would shoot every turkey on your land and stomp all the eggs too! Lol!


We work to long for the birds we have to be as  STUPID as you suggest. We will take what giving a roll with it,Thats why we have what we have by food plots,mowing,burning and keeping poucher out.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Mar 30, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> But for $1000,00 a weekend we may  Consider it.



Just to clarify, is that supposed to be a comma or a decimal? Because if it’s a decimal, I think I’m in. Three birds for a grand? Heck, I spend way more than that on my own hunting land each year and I’m lucky to get a bird or two. And my out of state trips are double that for one bird. So count me interested.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 31, 2021)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Just to clarify, is that supposed to be a comma or a decimal? Because if it’s a decimal, I think I’m in. Three birds for a grand? Heck, I spend way more than that on my own hunting land each year and I’m lucky to get a bird or two. And my out of state trips are double that for one bird. So count me interested.


Done with this post,Buy your out of state turkeys and have fun its that works for you,we keep ours for Family and friends.......


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

Hey Friend.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

Look what flew to me this morning. BTW I didn’t give time for the show. It was over before it got started. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

Warning do not sit at strutt zones and where they land unless you are well armed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

I went back down there and called in 2 more. Next year even tho this was 2 different hunts I would have to wait til the next day. BTW. 2 came in could of tagged out today in a hour or so. just heard another gobble.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

Can y’all keep it down in here. Some folks trying to get a turkey ?


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 31, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Can y’all keep it down in here. Some folks trying to get a turkey ?


You better calm down big man. Lol. You gonna scare them off the property for next year.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 31, 2021)

Kmac, soap operas are in your future too. It's not even April yet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

XIronheadX said:


> Kmac, soap operas are in your future too. It's not even April yet.


The his is the longest it’s ever took me to get a couple. Not as many here for some reason.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 31, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> The his is the longest it’s ever took me to get a couple. Not as many here for some reason.


Because your wife has been out there. lol. Congrats


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

XIronheadX said:


> Kmac, soap operas are in your future too. It's not even April yet.


I can eat turkey nuggets while watching !


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

XIronheadX said:


> Because your wife has been out there. lol. Congrats


She can go back now. Her double beard megga dominate bird awaits her. ?


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 31, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Can y’all keep it down in here. Some folks trying to get a turkey ?



Maybe you will “invite” me to a turkey hunt. Can’t afford Bugman’s prices!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

Silly question 
Do any of y’all have any turkey shells laying around y’all don’t need. 
12 ga preferred 3 1/2 if u got them.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 31, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> I went back down there and called in 2 more. Next year even tho this was 2 different hunts I would have to wait til the next day. BTW. 2 came in could of tagged out today in a hour or so. just heard another gobble.




Nice birds! Didja get to stomp any aggs while you was huntin'?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Nice birds! Didja get to stomp any aggs while you was huntin'?


I couldn’t find the gobblers nest. Figured it was close. I do have a egg eating lab. I’ll bring her down there. No need in the eggs going to Waste


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

Jim. Their eggs maybe no good anyway. I haven’t seen a hen breed either on of them.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 31, 2021)

I’m not a scientist, but I have access to several 1,000 private acres of turkey land.  Last year and the year before there were plenty of turkeys, this year they haven’t been seen or heard.  I hunted a local WMA today,  heard no gobbles but did see one lonely hen.   It would seem the population is off to me.
A lot of this land was successfully trapped last year, coons, bobcats and coyotes.  Lots of good habitat too, and they don’t allow chicken manure on their property.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 31, 2021)

It's not safe to go in the woods where we are at. May get your eyes pecked out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

XIronheadX said:


> It's not safe to go in the woods where we are at. May get your eyes pecked out.


I can make it safe again !


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 31, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> I can make it safe again !



I think you are tagged out soap opera man. lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2021)

Most of the turkeys are around here. Over 18,000 acres with maybe 6 hunters on all of it, that ain`t much pressure.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

XIronheadX said:


> I think you are tagged out soap opera man. lol


Got 1more tag for this year. didn’t use it today. Cause..... they wouldn’t stand still. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

Bugman 
Didn’t mean to kill your thread showing all these turkeys. I should be more considerate !
I found some shells got a red one. 2 blacks and a old nitro green. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 31, 2021)

Think I’ll take the shotgun with the scope. Let folks that hunt turkeys know I mean business!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 1, 2021)

Hit the log on Tuesday and ended up going to 5 different spots. I talked to a 2 different hunters and they both heard gobbling......not me. On 3 of those sits I called in hens.......its bout to get frustrating. Bout to start heading to the forest


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 2, 2021)

It is the turkeys own fault for their decline.
They should browse on the limitless white pine shoots that come up every spring, eat pine needles, and learn how to dig the pine nuts out of the cones. Maybe that is what the biologists thought when they introduced that magnificent tree to the mountains. And maybe start nesting in trees like a normal bird. Quit taking their babies out into food plots where all their enemies wait in ambush. Avoid feeders like the plague, which they probably are. Last but not least gobblers need to resist the urge to mate in the spring and wait til May 16th.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 2, 2021)

It's all about habitat. Seems like you either have a great place to turkey hunt, or you have almost none. I know on our lease in  Stewart County that you could step outside the camper in the morning and the woods would be alive. Now that ALL the hardwoods have been cut, it's really hard to find a track. I'm not sure why folks seem to be arguing over this when it seems so simple. Deer thrive in thickets, turkeys get eaten. I suck in Stewart County but, I can go to my buddies 200 acres of big pretty hardwoods and all of a sudden I'm a turkey whisperer. So strange


----------



## herb mcclure (Apr 2, 2021)

Timber1 said:


> It is the turkeys own fault for their decline.
> They should browse on the limitless white pine shoots that come up every spring, eat pine needles, and learn how to dig the pine nuts out of the cones. Maybe that is what the biologists thought when they introduced that magnificent tree to the mountains. And maybe start nesting in trees like a normal bird. Quit taking their babies out into food plots where all their enemies wait in ambush. Avoid feeders like the plague, which they probably are. Last but not least gobblers need to resist the urge to mate in the spring and wait til May 16th.



Jeff, I like your wit about our mountains turkeys, which is what they need to do. Maybe you and I should form a school to recruit turkeys and teach them a new way of life.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Apr 3, 2021)

Timber1 said:


> It is the turkeys own fault for their decline.
> They should browse on the limitless white pine shoots that come up every spring, eat pine needles, and learn how to dig the pine nuts out of the cones. Maybe that is what the biologists thought when they introduced that magnificent tree to the mountains. And maybe start nesting in trees like a normal bird. Quit taking their babies out into food plots where all their enemies wait in ambush. Avoid feeders like the plague, which they probably are. Last but not least gobblers need to resist the urge to mate in the spring and wait til May 16th.


Don't forget they need to control these wet springs we been having.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 20, 2021)

4/20/2021 (9231) turkeys harvested so for in GEORGIA =(297.7@day) with 25 days to go, WOW there seems to be LESS turkeys every day to warrant the change in Season dates and limits.
This year is about the same as past year's for turkey harvest in GEORGIA. I still say HOG WASH
Been the best year for gobbling turkeys in a few years even though the weather has been worse than the past year's for us .


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2021)

DRBugman85 said:


> 4/20/2021 (9231) turkeys harvested so for in GEORGIA =(297.7@day) with 25 days to go, WOW there seems to be LESS turkeys every day to warrant the change in Season dates and limits.
> This year is about the same as past year's for turkey harvest in GEORGIA. I still say HOG WASH
> Been the best year for gobbling turkeys in a few years even though the weather has been worse than the past year's for us .


you don’t understand....
Ever Denteley there’s hunters that hunt 4 days and don’t get a gobbler. Some hunt as many as 8 days and may only hear one or none. They don’t venture far from the beaten path & the internet is ruining the public hunting lands. 
Don’t worry next it’s to Deer and the limit should be 1 monster buck and if you want meat kill a doe or 3. Unless your in north ga. So if north ga has no does the rest of us should not shoot one. 
Anyway just some the things I’ve picked up on. 
Good luck hunting and be safe.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 20, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> you don’t understand....
> Ever Denteley there’s hunters that hunt 4 days and don’t get a gobbler. Some hunt as many as 8 days and may only hear one or none. They don’t venture far from the beaten path & the internet is ruining the public hunting lands.
> Don’t worry next it’s to Deer and the limit should be 1 monster buck and if you want meat kill a doe or 3. Unless your in north ga. So if north ga has no does the rest of us should not shoot one.
> Anyway just some the things I’ve picked up on.
> Good luck hunting and be safe.


Well said my friend. ?It's still HOG WASH IMO,just saying


----------

